# Blackout Blinds and Curtains for Home



## soniadubai

BLACKOUT BLINDS
The perfect choice for bedrooms in spring

If you’re searching for blackout blinds, look no further. Our innovative range of blackout curtains dubai fabrics and linings are the perfect choice for bedrooms where a dark environment helps to encourage a good night’s sleep. And they can also be used to great effect in the rest of your home – in the living room for example, they work to reduce glare on your television screen.

You’ll find blackout options throughout our range of blinds. Many of our Roller blinds feature clever blackout coatings, with a choice of bright and bold or elegant neutral designs. And you can take your pick from understated plains or lively patterns, with plenty of fun options for children’s bedrooms and babies nurseries.

What’s more, all of our Roman blinds are available with blackout linings, offering a superb collection of stylish designs that will keep the light out as well. And the same goes for our stunning curtain fabrics too.

More blackout options are available within our range of Pleated blinds, including our Thermashade™ range, that will also help to keep your room feeling snug.
Reduces the light coming into your room
The perfect choice for bedrooms
Great for a child’s room
https://curtainindubai.ae/


----------



## zakul bob

I have a question about your fabric specifications and quality. What is your curtain fabric composition(cotton or man-made synthetic), Lining fabric GSM, the colorfastness to water & Preparation, Physical strength, etc? All the curtain fabric has tested the quality or not.


----------

